# High-finned Pleco question



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Is this coloration look fine? He's still active eats and prowls the tank at night 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

the redness dont look right.. looks sore
is that a trick of the light or is that how he is?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no , it is not looking fine at all...could be septicemia...i would suggest treating with metronidazole...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Septicemia is caused from bad water conditions. As they say, when in doubt, change water.


----------

